# Morbid Obesity BMI level



## rroblin (Sep 29, 2015)

I am having a difficult time finding ICD-10 level for Morbid Obesity. ICD-9 has specific BMI levels and Morbid Obesity was 40 or greater.  Please inform.

Thank you, 

Robin


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 29, 2015)

I am not sure I understand your question.  ICD-10 CM has codes for morbid obesity as well as BMI codes.


----------



## rroblin (Sep 30, 2015)

*response to Morbid Obesity BMI Level help*

I am trying to find how morbid obesity is defined by BMI. ICD-9 defined Morbid Obesity as 40 or greater.  ICD-10 doesn't seem to have any definintion [that I can find] under the code for Morbid Obesity.  "Severe" is the only term. I would like to have a definitive answer for my physicians.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## cubbiecatz (Sep 30, 2015)

If you look in the index under body mass index it has a breakdown of the BMI range and which ICD10 code goes with it.  
The classification of obesity and morbid obesity hasn't changed with ICD10. 

BMI	Classification
< 18.5	underweight
18.5?24.9	normal weight
25.0?29.9	overweight
30.0?34.9	class I obesity
35.0?39.9	class II obesity
≥ 40.0	  class III obesity


----------



## rroblin (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you so much for your help!


----------

